# What app can I use to whitelist websites?



## wilbertsantos88 (Aug 4, 2015)

I want the Chrome browser to access only

a) office website (on google)
b) company website (not on google)

Please note this is a standalone pc not connected to any domain.

Thanks in advance! :flowers:


----------



## Vikaram (Jul 1, 2015)

From https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...chrome/pocjkchlmhkjafdpmkklknmjhokobgmh?hl=en


> Automatically blocks all pages from any website that is not in your list of allowed websites.
> Do you have small children, and need to limit the pages they visit to a few known safe websites? Or maybe you just want to concentrate and eliminate all distractions? Then this extension is for you!
> 
> Create your own 'whitelist' of safe websites, and this extension will automatically block all pages from any other website that is not in that list.
> ...


----------



## wilbertsantos88 (Aug 4, 2015)

doesn't work as the whitelist extension is not password locked


----------

